# 93 vectra pusher wont start



## lbreed (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a 93 winabego vectra 35', cummins turbo, allison 6 spd. Turned on left blinker, motor died. Restarted, rangood turned on dash air cond, motor died. Wont restart. No oil,air,brake lights,no light on shift touch pad. Everything else works. Cant find any blown fuses, ecu box fuses ok. Any one know whats up with this ? Thanks


----------

